# abused dogs in france



## woody (May 9, 2005)

Have just returned from Brittany. We stayed at a municipal campsite in St.Beniot-des-Ondes for a couple of nights and several pitches away from us ( and away from everyone else) staying in a tent there were a couple (french) who had two dogs that were being hit and kicked and left in the car for hours on end. I tried to speak to the warden, but I don't speak french. When I got to Calais I asked the vet who did the passport bit for me if she would contact any animal organisations that would be able to help. She said she would. I have also sent an e-mail to SPA which I think is the equivalent of our RSPCA. Has anyone ever done anything like this? Any ideas? I can't get the images out of my head.

Woody


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I feel sorry for the Dogs. No animal should be mis-treated. But if you think that was bad? Please don't ever go to Spain. They must be the greatest abuser's of animals in the world.


----------



## 93001 (May 1, 2005)

*Abused Dogs*

I'm afraid I have little respect for people who abuse any living creature. Recently we were visiting a National Trust propert y near Sailsbury - I genuinely cannot remember the name of the place as we were with friends and not taking a great deal of notice.

We were returning back to the main property having had a stroll around the grounds and the footpath crossed a meadow where sheep and lambs were quietly snoozing under the cedar trees. To define their area there was an electric fence clearly marked.

About 50m behind us came a young couple with a black labarador. The dog was not on a lead (a requirement of the walk), and as dogs do ran towards the sheep. The next thing we heard was an horrific squeal of agony as the dog made contact with the electric fence. The poor dog convulsed in pain and ran towards its owners. At this point you would have thought they would put the dog on the lead for it's own safety (let alone the sheep) but no. A little bit later off the dog went again, following its instincts - again an ear piercing cry as the dog hit the electric fence and rolled over in convulsions.

At this point I saw red. I ran over to this irresponsible couple and told them to their face that they were b****y idiots and what the hell did they think they were doing subjecting their dog to such unecessary suffering and distressing the lambs.

They quickly put the dog on the lead and scuttled embarrasingly off.

I'm afraid when people mistreat animals they neither deserve my respect or politeness and just need to be told what morons they really are - to hell with them!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*On our own doorstep*

I'm afraid we don't have to look to foreign shores to see unforgiveable acts of needless cruelty to dogs Woody 

BBC article :http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/284811.stm

regards M&D


----------



## woody (May 9, 2005)

since my last post I have spoken to the vet in Calais. She had phoned somebody - not sure who. I have e-mailed SPA and the campsite warden, but have received no replies, so I don't know if anything has happened. I just hope it has or that somebody else has seen what was happening and tried to help. Have never felt so helpless.


----------

